

Erlang is now on Github (official repo) - daleharvey
http://github.com/erlang/otp

======
daleharvey
They wont be using this internally yet, but it will be updated daily I believe

~~~
benatkin
There's no history that's been imported. Just one commit. It isn't even what
I'd call an official mirror, let alone an official repo.

Much more interesting would be a mailing list thread where they say what
they're planning to do with their version control.

~~~
kscaldef
It also looks like they still aren't releasing the test suite, which makes it
very difficult for anyone outside Ericsson to contribute to the project.

~~~
daleharvey
I asked kenneth at the euc about the test suite and he said there would be
some tests initially and more to come

(crosses fingers)

------
icefox
404

~~~
_pius
I believe every repository is 404'd right now on Github.

~~~
_pius
<http://twitter.com/github/status/6058079866>

